# Government's bong ban 'will harm cannabis smokers'



## FruityBud (Apr 11, 2008)

THE Rann Government's ban on bongs will not stop drug use and could have dangerous flow-on effects on the health of pot smokers, according to users and experts.

The State Government last night passed tough new laws so anyone selling cannabis bongs or drug implements will face fines of up to $50,000 or two years in jail.

The laws cover the sale of implements such as hookahs, bongs, cocaine kits and pipes used to smoke deadly crystal methamphetamine, otherwise known as ice.

One local drug expert, pharmacology associate professor Rodney Irvine, said users will seek other ways to inhale smoke and that could be more dangerous.

"When you close one loophole another one emerges, a different pattern of use emerges," he said.

"They'll make them out of anything, obviously.

"I would say that there's a possibility those alternative homemade ones will have some problems." Dr Irvine said smoking through a bong or water pipe was probably slightly less dangerous than using joints or pipes.

"Intuitively, I would say that smoking anything through a water pipe is a better option than smoking it in a joint or a spliff," he said.

"If you're smoking tobacco through a water pipe you've got cooler smoke. If there's cooler smoke, there are less volatile substances, therefore less tar."

Many cannabis smokers said they would simply make their own pipes from household goods.

SA Attorney-General Michael Atkinson said the legislation - introduced by independent MLC Ann Bressington - responded to the widespread public concern that paraphernalia intended for use with illicit drugs was freely available in South Australia.

"The Rann Labor Government has banned the bong,'' he said.

"Commercial outlets retailing drug paraphernalia in South Australia will now either have to shut up shop, as Smoke Signals at No. 34 Hindley Street has done, or find another line of business.''

Until now, courts had to establish, beyond reasonable doubt, that the person in possession of the equipment intended to use it in connection with preparing or consuming an illegal drug.

"To my knowledge just a handful of cases have been brought against commercial outlets selling drug paraphernalia because of the difficulty of proving that the seller intended the equipment be used in connection with preparing or consuming an illicit drug," Mr Atkinson said.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/46f6xy*


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 11, 2008)

omg is this old news or updated?

I think there are quite some shops sellings bongs on the net.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 11, 2008)

well i believe marP that you cant go around selling them as "bongs", you have to call them waterpipes.

anything labeled bong and associated with MJ would be illegal to sell.

at least thats the law here.


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 11, 2008)

ahh ok, I understand. Nothing has changed much then I guess.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 11, 2008)

yeah, i think the sites to that get away with calling them bongs- are in jurisdictions that wont prosecute anyway because of legality.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 11, 2008)

You also have to be careful if your Tommy Chong. Poor guy didn't even do anything.

I know here in the US at least in my area you can't say bong, or bowl. So were not the only country with stupid laws, I wonder how much money a law like this costs to get passed? And what they hope to really achieve with it.


EDIT: I just noticed something...they talk about smoking illicit drugs out of them, like meth. Isn't meth something that can be made with common pharmacy drugs? If so why don't they go to the source and control that and let these poor guys who makes bongs earn a living. Someone has to fill me in here cause I know nothing about meth, I haven't gatewayed into that one yet LOL.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 11, 2008)

That's crazy. Thanks Fruite Bud. Take care and be safe.


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 11, 2008)

MarPassion said:
			
		

> omg is this old news or updated?
> 
> I think there are quite some shops sellings bongs on the net.


 
Its okay to sell tobacco waterpipes(thats what they call em) lol


----------



## snuggles (Apr 11, 2008)

I just built a web site for a new head shop inmy area. When I went to meet with the guy, he hooked me up BTW, I noticed a sign on the door. It said something along the lines of we don't sell things that rhyme with soul or song. It was funny cause this dude in there when I was there had to be told like 5 times not to use those words, finally he was asked to leave. As he was leaving he pulled out a flask...LOL he was wasted.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 11, 2008)

Next to go on the contrabanned list will be lighters so then we not only have to either make our own smoking utencils but well have to beat rocks togother to get a light


----------



## Fretless (Apr 12, 2008)

Since this news is out of Australia, I want to point out to those who don't know that a term for smoking cannabis in Australia is *choofin'*, making that today's fun word.

    And a personal thanks to Monkey in WA for informing me of this ~


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 12, 2008)

:yeahthat:


hahahahahaha thats like the funniest post i read in a loong time


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 12, 2008)

Not too far off from Cheffin' and thats a real common term by me


----------



## BullyBong (Aug 12, 2008)

Man... The Rann Government screws us again.

I think it's time to file for... divorce...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2008)

ey bully trying to go back in time to 8 days  befor 4/20 4:20?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 12, 2008)

this is an old artical...lol....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 12, 2008)

BullyBong said:
			
		

> Man... The Rann Government screws us again.
> 
> I think it's time to file for... divorce...


 

we did..


----------



## BullyBong (Aug 12, 2008)

how did i get here :S


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 12, 2008)

man..  water bong is healthiest way to smoke!!

government is dumb... when will norml run as president huh?
 sigh   they dumb anyway...


----------



## growdammit (Aug 14, 2008)

the rann contraband affair


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 14, 2008)

"The State Government last night passed tough new laws so anyone selling cannabis bongs or drug implements will face fines of up to $50,000 or two years in jail."


*What bull.*


----------



## BullyBong (Aug 16, 2008)

Lucky I got one before it happened... But it's not the greatest one... and now I cant replace it...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 16, 2008)

* :woohoo: I guess I got even luckier than I had imagined, getting a molino glass bong 3 fer for $50 USD*


----------

